# freeciv auf en_GB

## BM-W

Hallo, 

ich habe mein System wunschgemäß komplett auf de lokalisiert.

Ich möchte aber freeciv als einziges Paket unter en_GB haben (britisches English).

Wie kriege ich das in einem emerge Befehl hin?

Bisher geht es nur, wenn ich für diese eine Compilierung die LINGUAS-Variable in make.conf umstelle.

Hat jemand eine elegantere Lösung?

Folgendes funktioniert nicht:

```
USE="LINGUAS=en_GB" emerge freeciv
```

/etc/portage/package.use:

```
games-strategy/freeciv gtk auth -ipv6 LINGUAS=en_GB
```

Danke für Tips!

Markus

----------

## Max Steel

echo 'LINGUAS="en_GB"' >> /etc/env/games-strategy/freeciv

wäre eine Möglichkeit. (Wenn die Ordner env/games-strategy nicht existieren einfach anlegen)

(danach remergen)

Du hast bei dir einen Denkfehler, die LINGUAS Variable ist nicht USE (naja eig schon, aber das heißt dann anders).

das heißt du müsstest beim emerge die LINGUAS umstellen: LINGUAS="en_GB" emerge -a freeciv

Oder aber (jetz komm ich zum LINGUAS ist irgendwie schon USE): USE="linguas_en_GB" emerge -a freeciv

So gesehen, müsstest du auch mit der package.use hinkommen wenn du statt LINGUAS="[bla]" eben linguas_[bla] versuchst.

Edith:

Aber ist freeciv wirklich per LINGUAS Variable einstellbar? Ich frage weil ich bei dem ebuild keine linguas finde:

```
$ eix freeciv

* games-strategy/freeciv

     Available versions:  (~)2.2.5 (~)2.2.7 (~)2.3.0 {auth dedicated ggz gtk ipv6 nls readline sdl +sound}

     Homepage:            http://www.freeciv.org/

     Description:         multiplayer strategy game (Civilization Clone)

```

Zum Vergleich:

```
$ eix kde-l10n

[I] kde-base/kde-l10n

     Available versions:  (4) 4.6.3-r1 [...] (~)4.7.1 (~)4.7.2 {aqua +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix linguas_ar -linguas_bg -linguas_bs [...]}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE internationalization package
```

(Aus längen Gründen hab ich einiges beim kde-l10n abgeschnitten).

----------

## Josef.95

Hmm.., klappt es wenn du das Spiel mit 

```
$ LC_MESSAGES="en_GB.UTF-8" freeciv
```

 startest?

----------

## firefly

und wie sieht die ausgabe von 

```
locale
```

 aus?

----------

## BM-W

Vielen Dank für Eure Tips. Leider funktioniert keiner.

Ich frage mich nun, wie freeciv lokalisierbar ist, da LINGUAS und LANG nicht ansprechen.

meine locale sieht so aus:

 *Quote:*   

> bach ~ # locale
> 
> LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
> 
> LC_CTYPE="de_DE.UTF-8"
> ...

 

----------

## firefly

hab hier was gefunden (teil ist in französisch aber das wichtigste ist in english)

freeciv verwendet die LANG variable für die Erkennung der zu verwendenden sprache

----------

## Josef.95

Jo, die Installation via 

```
LINGUAS="en_GB" emerge -av games-strategy/freeciv
```

 sollte klappen,

installiert würde dann die 

```
$ qlist freeciv | grep LC_MESSAGES

/usr/share/locale/en_GB/LC_MESSAGES/freeciv.mo
```

 und diese solltest du dann auch nutzen können.

----------

## Josef.95

@Max Steel

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> echo 'LINGUAS="en_GB"' >> /etc/env/games-strategy/freeciv
> ```
> ...

  Hmm.., ist es ein Tippfehler?

Oder war eher /etc/portage/env/ gemeint?

----------

## Max Steel

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> @Max Steel
> 
>  *Max Steel wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Ja richtig, es war /etc/portage/env gemeint, sorry.

----------

